# Hind Sight - Sights



## jay12clay

*Hind Sight*

Have used them on prior set-ups. Now that I'm a freak about weight, I 'm a minimalist when it comes to accessories. It's fairly easy to set-up and tune/ site in and works well in low light. I liked the one with 4 posts. I've noticed the new one has only 2. Not sure how that would work.


----------



## Palegabe

jay12clay said:


> Have used them on prior set-ups. Now that I'm a freak about weight, I 'm a minimalist when it comes to accessories. It's fairly easy to set-up and tune/ site in and works well in low light. I liked the one with 4 posts. I've noticed the new one has only 2. Not sure how that would work.


Thanks for the reply, weight was a factor as these come in at 9 oz. As a weight minimalist, what sight and rest are you using to keep the weight down?


----------



## perotehunter

I have glasses, contacts issues, and the occasional peep twist issue, so I went with the Hind Sight. I got the Magnum, mounted it behind my already sighted in Sword Twilight Hunter, and was knocking out spots in ten minutes (less than ten arrows). I am using a five pin setup and put the center of the X on my middle pin, which is in the middle of the sight. You notice the alignment on the first few shots, but if you have consistent form, you will forget that it is even on there. 

I will get it for all of my bows and get rid of the peeps if all goes well with it this fall.


----------



## Palegabe

*Hind Sight Magnum*



perotehunter said:


> I have glasses, contacts issues, and the occasional peep twist issue, so I went with the Hind Sight. I got the Magnum, mounted it behind my already sighted in Sword Twilight Hunter, and was knocking out spots in ten minutes (less than ten arrows). I am using a five pin setup and put the center of the X on my middle pin, which is in the middle of the sight. You notice the alignment on the first few shots, but if you have consistent form, you will forget that it is even on there.
> 
> I will get it for all of my bows and get rid of the peeps if all goes well with it this fall.


Pero, thanks for taking the time. I wear glasses, bifocals, and going no peep is something I might want to try.


----------



## saintdeer

man I have to tell you. Hind sight is the best thing that has happened to me as an archer! I have been shooting since mid 80's, and got a bad case of twitchy finger and even neck muscles twitching at the point just before squeezing the tab. I tried EVERYTHING!!! then i saw this and said what the heck. In 5 minutes i was cured man! My groups got 10 times tighter, I can shoot out to 50 yards with no problem and use 1 pin from 10 to 35 yards. I had my wife hitting bull in 10 arrows, and she never shot before. i wrote the guys a letter and thanked them, and now have all 5 bows set up with hind sights. best part for me is shooting with both eyes open. you never loose sight of the game animal, ever! I have a routine now that I shoot in a count of 5 no matter what, and it absolutely works.(that is for shooting, not hunting, that wont always work obviously, ya might be shooting the tree the deer is hiding behind
Set-up is so easy a monkey could do it, and for someone to learn first time to shoot, makes it so much less demanding. Work on form, and you got it! And, I really don't see the need for more than 3 pins, but that is just me>


----------



## perotehunter

*Twilight Model*

I have been shooting the Eclipse Magnum model for most of the afternoon and like it alot. I may try the Twilight model on another bow. I will say that you get a lot of clutter in the bottom right of the sight because of the pins and hindsight x - I am definitely sold on this product. No lenses to get moisture on, no twisting issues, etc . . . 

I can definitely see how someone who is new to archery could have problems setting it up. But with some time and effort you would be a happy shooter -


----------



## gmark

*Extreme Outdoor Products*

I have the Eliminator Pro by Extreme Outdoor Products. Love it. Borrowed a bow last year and the peep thing didn't work for me. I see more of the target/animal than with traditional sight also. I know there are a few rear sight products on the market. But, the Eliminator Pro is pretty damn awesome. I've had several people look at my bow funny. I've had the pro shop tell me that I'll be taking it off. (although they admit they aren't familiar with the product). I'm hitting bulls!!! Why would I take it off!?!

Ignorance might be bliss for some. For me the intelligence of the Eliminator Pro makes me happy.

(I am in no way affiliated with EOP. I did do a lot of research and review reading prior to making my purchase.)


----------



## Palegabe

*Pulled thetrigger*

The Eliminator Pro website has these sights for 159$. I just picked a 4 pin verticle model on ebay for $65. It looks like the same concept as the hind sight except you anchor on the lower pin instead of the stop pin. I like that it was 7 oz and the sight picture should be less cluttered. I also like that it can fit both right and left handed bows should I need to sell it. I wish I could have got it in black but when you shop ebay you have to go with what they have. The sight pins are not adjustable but when I talked to Mitch he told me how to associate the pin ro the distance, not the distance to the pin. Hopefully my Primal will shoot flat enough to make that an easy modification to my style. Thanks for calling me on the phone and talking through your setup. Talking to you and Mitch and having seen the Eliminator Pro videos was enough to make up my mind.

Thanks!

~Pale




gmark said:


> I have the Eliminator Pro by Extreme Outdoor Products. Love it. Borrowed a bow last year and the peep thing didn't work for me. I see more of the target/animal than with traditional sight also. I know there are a few rear sight products on the market. But, the Eliminator Pro is pretty damn awesome.
> 
> (I am in no way affiliated with EOP. I did do a lot of research and review reading prior to making my purchase.)


----------



## hookedonbow

Interesting, would like to know what you end up with whether you like it or not.
I am going to try out this one for $50....
http://www.peepeliminator.com/hunters_special.htm


----------



## gmark

Yeah, the peep elimintor and a couple other rear sights are out there. However, those are the ones that many got a bad taste in their mouth over. The Elimintor Pro is a different concept with rear sights. To each their own. But, if you're going to try something why not do the research and try the best? IMHO


----------



## Palegabe

*Like it*



hookedonbow said:


> Interesting, would like to know what you end up with whether you like it or not.
> I am going to try out this one for $50....
> http://www.peepeliminator.com/hunters_special.htm


Let me know what you think of your sight and I will do the same. I should get the eliminator pro in Friday or Saturday.


----------



## bozojones69

I've been using the hind sight magnum for over a year and a half and I can't see ever going back to a peep.

It took me about 30-40 minutes to get it dialed in, but my groups tightened up amazingly. I didn't have to tilt my head in any direction even slightly, and shooting with my glasses on was not a problem. It really shows even the slightest torque on the bow right away, and even helped correct my grip as well. I haven't been shooting that long (4 years or so) but now I often shoot 20 yard groups with touching feathers which is great for me.

A buddy of mine who's been shooting for years shot my bow, and went right out and got one too.

I'm not saying it's the end-all product and is right for everyone, but it sure improved my accuracy and technique.


----------



## crackshot1952

I have tried the peepeliminator and found that when set up I could only use the first 3 pins and could not shoot beyond that distance. I have a problem not being able to shoot past 50 yards as in practice or 3d targets just for fun,. anyone else?


----------



## gmark

*Different product, different results*

I personally have not shot with the Eliminator Pro past 30 yds YET. (probably tonight) However, I'm still only using the first pin. Which means I'll have 3 pins to carry me well past 30 yds. This probably reflects the bow that the sight is mounted on. Each persons results will be different, no doubt. But, the Eliminator Pro is not pin based yardage; it's bow based yardage to pins. Just like anything else, you make adjustments based on the equipment. In this case, I might use my #2 pin for 35 yds, #3 for 48 yds, #4 pin for 62. (just for example) Your set up may result in #2 pin for 27 yds, #3 for 34 yds....
Instructions are on the package for the Eliminator pro and easy to follow. Just have to follow them.

The peep eliminator is not the Eliminator Pro. Different product. 
Let me know what you think after you mount yours, Palegabe.


----------



## Palegabe

*A question.*

When you look down your sight peepless, is the string to the left or right of your field of vision?




bozojones69 said:


> I've been using the hind sight magnum for over a year and a half and I can't see ever going back to a peep.
> 
> It took me about 30-40 minutes to get it dialed in, but my groups tightened up amazingly. I didn't have to tilt my head in any direction even slightly, and shooting with my glasses on was not a problem. It really shows even the slightest torque on the bow right away, and even helped correct my grip as well. I haven't been shooting that long (4 years or so) but now I often shoot 20 yard groups with touching feathers which is great for me.
> 
> A buddy of mine who's been shooting for years shot my bow, and went right out and got one too.
> 
> I'm not saying it's the end-all product and is right for everyone, but it sure improved my accuracy and technique.


----------



## gmark

Left or right of string is going to be up to you. Left/right handed bow....which eye is dominant....which one you close (if at all) when shooting. Really a matter of what works for you. Not sure about the peep eliminator, but the Eliminator Pro instructions state to close your eyes and draw back, then open. (or something like this) This is just as simple as establishing what is comfortable for you. Fine tuning will take place from there. It is an easy enough site to adjust. Keep the allen wrenches handy and zero that baby in.


----------



## WV Switchback

I tried a couple of Hindsight models and didnt like either one. The larger model I tried also added a nice twang sound to the shot.


----------



## perotehunter

*Hindsight*

Well, I've had the Hindsight's for a while now and can offer a few observations. I have the Magnum model mounted on my Bowmadness XS with a Copper John Widowmaker. It is lights out.

I mounted one on my New Breed Genetix - Magnum Hindsight with another Copper John Widowmaker, and for some reason, cannot for the life of me get it to get correct. So I went back to a peep with it, I may try to find the new IQ Sight and see how it does. 

By the time that you pay $130 for your sight and $40 for the Hindsight, why not just go with the IQ - I'll let you know how it works out -


----------



## gmark

*Feedback*



perotehunter said:


> ... why not just go with the IQ - I'll let you know how it works out -


 I was recently looking at the Anchor site. Seems that the IQ is similar in that they both have the "dot in circle" to ensure proper anchor. I'd be interested in your feedback perotehunter. Keep us posted.


----------



## bozojones69

My only issue with the "dot in circle" of the IQ is it's at the top of the sight, so you have to look at "it" then the pin or vice versa. The hindsight is right there on the pin...right where you're looking when aiming. 

I like their new "Twilight" models that only have two horizontal posts, but each one has a fiber dot with your choice of color. That way you could get a red one if you have a red 20 yard pin, and it would be really easy to sight in. Three red dots in a row, then shoot your pin!

They sell just the rings if you already have a hind sight, so I may try one out. It's a tough call though 'cause the original works like a charm (if it ain't broke...)


----------



## perotehunter

It appears that the IQ is seriously backordered, and I think that I'll heed the advice of one comment that mentioned not purchasing first generation technology - which we have all seen in the world of electronics and computers to be a good choice.

Since I cannot seem to get the Hindsight to work on the Genetix, I dug a Predator's View peep out of my tacklebox that I had ordered a while back, but never tried since I got obsessed with the Hindsight. 

If you haven't tried the Predator's View peep, it is well worth your $20 to try. I had the super size G5 on my string, then I switched to the largest Predator's View peep, WOW, what a huge difference. I am going to leave it on for the time being and hunt with it.


----------



## runneraaron

I have both the Eliminator Pro and the Hind Sight Magnum with a Truglo front sight. I got rid of my peep after it started twisting on me and they told me I would have to buy better string if I didn't want that to happen. Never really like looking through a peep anyway, especially in low light conditions. I can shoot tight groups with the Eliminator Pro out to about 40 yards, but I was curious about the Hind Sight and wanted to give it a try. I have only shot the hind sight out to 20 yards so far, but I think that I like it better. With the Hind sight, you are lining up two circles so that you have 360 degrees of anchor points, but with the Eliminator Pro you only have two anchor points, the front pin with the rear pin. The eliminator pro works well, but I feel like I can line up much quicker with the Hind sight because I have the two circles lining up rather than two points in the Eliminator Pro.


----------



## dofrabe

*dofrabe*

I have been shooting the Hind Sight for about ten years now. This is what I like about it. First, it has allowed me to get rid of my string peep. No more wondering about string rotation or not being able to see my target while hunting in low light conditions. Second, once sighted in to my solid anchor point, it forces me into the same hold every shot. Third, if I torque the bow, I also torque my sights. This allows me to make any corrections before I release the arrow. I am currently shooting the Hind Sight Eclipse model that has matching sight rings. This is very much like shooting through a scope. If your eye is not centered with the scope reticles, you see it instantly. Hind Sight works the same way. If the front pin is not centered correctly, the rings will not line up. You see it instantly without ever taking your eyes off your target. If there is a down side to this sight, I guess it would be that it takes longer to get it sighted in. I attribute this to the level of accuracy that you receive when using this sight. I will never go back to a string peep.


----------



## teed

> Do any of you have any experience with the Hind Sights? These sights work with or replace normal front sights and have another sight at the back of the riser. The idea is to replace the peep sight. What are your thoughts on this sight and the pros and cons?


I tried a lot of things - peep eliminator, hindsight. And went with the Anchor Sight on 3 bows.

It's finicky and it takes time. It's worth it. I liked the HS, but I just preferred AS.


----------



## perotehunter

I went from G5 peep, to Hindsight, to Predator's View Peep, to IQ bowsights, and now I have a Predator's View setup on one rig and the IQ on the other rig. 

If you want to go no-peep - at least try the IQ - it takes a little getting used to, but of all of the no peep solutions, it is the easiest and best option.


----------



## dofrabe

*dofrabe*

I have tried just about every rear sighting system on my bow including the anchor sight and new IQ sight. What I have found is this. The dual sighting systems work the best. When you torque the bow you also torque your sights without taking your eye off of your target. With the IQ sight and Anchor Sight you must divert your attention away from your target and pins to concentrate on the bubble, kind of like looking at a bubble level attached to the bottom of the pin housing, now you are trying to center the bubble rather than concentrating on shot placement. I also found that I got a different reading from sighting in on level ground and shooting out of tree stands. I found that these sights work best for practicing on the ground, I will nut hunt with them. The Rifle Sight with it's big rear iron sight blocks out way to much of my target. They also suggest that you float your anchor point in order to take aim on each front pin. It is hard enough to shoot well with one solid anchor point let alone many. I like the Eliminator Pro because it gives a wide open view, but that is all that I like about it. I do not like the square pin housing or the fact that you have to use the bottom pin to anchor on. What I like about the Hind Sight is that it is similar to using a peep sight except much tinier. If you use a round pin guard the rear sight ring will match up with the pin housing for an added point of reference. You can choose which pin you want to anchor on by placing it in the center of the pin housing. When you take aim you are never taking your eye off your pins or your target, this is why I hunt with this sight. Also the glow in the dark crosshairs are great for taking aim in low light hunting conditions. In my opinion, Hind Sight seems to have perfected the rear sight concept. However, do your home work. Find out for yourself which sight works best for you.


----------

